
Show HN: Sheets based Community of Designers who are looking for remote job - iamarsibragimov
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1G2t2d9xcgX8pcuvU83zAqFryE33OQxfB3CLwJEhXfx0/edit#gid=686395700
======
iamarsibragimov
MEERKAD is the Google Spreadsheet community of designers who are looking for
remote ok job positions.

The difference between this list and those that you could see earlier is that
vacancies are collected not only from job boards websites but also from
companies' websites, Twitter, Facebook, and HackerNews. More quality positions
- quickly good people find the job of their dreams.

The table is editable so it's a community. People care about the quality of
information, share feedback and post new remote job positions by themselves
from all over the world.

Are you a designer and looking for a remote job? Know someone who might be
interested? Spread the word!

edit: it's private so you have to have gmail account and request access that I
will accept in minutes or two max

